# in north Dakota can you predator hunt at night ?



## martyrd (Jan 15, 2006)

question....... can you use a light on your gun while coyote and fox hunting at night in North Dakota ? also can you use night vison ? thanks. marty


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

marty, i am glad to see the interest in ND!!!

So you dont get some bad information here is the link to ND game and Fish , you can read all about the laws.

https://www.state.nd.us/gnf/pubs/


----------



## martyrd (Jan 15, 2006)

I could not find the answer in the rule book. just wondering if any one new ? thanks. marty


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

I believe you can use anything less then 6 volts , and no night vision.

But i am not positive on this.

If you are making plans i would call the game and fish and ask the warden.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

From the North Dakota G&F page on fox and coyote hunting:

Red Fox, Gray Fox, Coyote, Raccoon and Badger Hunting or Trapping 
Open year round (officially from April 1 - March 31 of each year)

In addition, red fox, gray fox, and coyotes may be hunted at any hour, from November 20, 2006, through March 18, 2007. Any person who engages in fox or coyote hunting from 1/2 hour after sunset to 1/2 hour before sunrise, must hunt exclusively on foot and use a predator call. The use of a spotlight or any other artificial light is prohibited.

Ima870man


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Can't use lights. But for raccoons I think you can use a two D cell flashlight.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is the ND furbearer guide.

https://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/do ... -guide.pdf

Ryan


----------



## martyrd (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks for the info. i hope to move to north dakota in the next few weeks. it looks like i will have to sale the new light force light. man i hate that. marty


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't sell the light. You can use it at night to find your way to the truck when the snow is up to your waist. LOL. Seriously though, keep the light and make sure you have a good survival kit in your vehicle when you head up here. It's getting to be that time of year and the weather can get brutal. The basics will include a sleeping bag or blanket, survival candles, ice scraper, flares, tow strap, collapsible type snow shovel, jumper cables, first aid kit and maybe a small amount of high energy food like Power Bars. I just went to Wal Mart and bought a large "el-cheapo" gym bag and threw all the stuff in it so it didn't scatter all over inside the truck. Also, if you don't have a cell phone, get one. Verizon works pretty decent up here in most areas. Welcome to ND, you're going to like it up here.

ND guys, did I miss anything in the survival kit? I was just reeling a few things off the top of my head.


----------

